# European Prescription?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello 

I am having IVF in Belgium and they gave me a prescription for Microgynon 50 and sent us on our way telling us that we should have no problem getting them in the UK.

We haven't tried yet as the cycle is a few month off, but i was just wondering if you can confirm that we should be able to use the prescription?

It is in Dutch, the Microgynon is written out as "ethinylestradiol 0,005mg + levonorgestrel 0,125mg" and it has a barcode on it and then the name of the consultant and the address and also a signature.

So should i be able to use it?

Similarly, if i can use it, then would i be able to use a Belgian prescription for Menopur and cetrotide too?

If i can't use it - do you think a GP would write me up a UK prescription for it?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no microgynon 50 microgram preparation in the British National Formulary. The highest strength microgynon is 30mcg of ethinyloestradiol and 150mcg Levonorgestrel. I therefore don't think it is available in the UK. Do check with yout local community pharmacist though.

A prescription from Belgium is valid in the UK if it meets all the legal requirements and the registered doctor can be verified as bonafide.

It also required that the exact products/strengths etc are available in the UK.

It is very unlikely that a GP will write you up a prescription, although some are sympathetic. Many are tightly bound by budget and NHS rules stipulate that if you are having private treatment you can't have part of it on the NHS. Professionally a GP is not an expert in fertility treatment and asking them to write a prescription for you is asking them to take responsibility for it. They  are within their rights to refuse if it is outside their expertise.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, thanks for that 

I only knew it was Microgynon 50 by googling what was on the prescription.

It's basically to down regulate me, so would Microgynon 30 be sufficient at doing that? I don't have any unusual circumstances regarding my own fertility or menstrual cycle.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I was down regulated with microgynon 30 if that's anything to go by, followed by buserelin injections from day 17 of the pill.

You do need to speak to the prescriber though as they may have their reasons and you will need a new prescription.


----------

